# mean, average



## olivinha

Hi Friends!
I need help with the translation of *mean *and *average *in the following context (re.TAF messages):
The aerodrome forecast consists of a concise statement of the *mean or average *meteorological conditions expected at an aerodrome or heliport during a specified period of validity, which is normally not less than 9 hours, or more than 24 hours in duration. 
 
My (sorry!) intent:
El pronóstico de aeródromo consiste en un mensage conciso del *medio o del promedio* de las condiciones meteorológicas en un aeródromo o helipuerto durante un intervalo de validez especificado que normalmente oscila entre  9 y 24 horas.
 
Thanks in advance for any better translation, suggestions, feedback, etc.
Olivia


----------



## UtopieFemme

Hola Olivinha:
"Consiste en una afirmación concisa de las condiciones metereológicas medias de un aeródromo..."

The meaning is the same, so, I would translate just one. 
I hope it will be helpful for you, 

Best regards!


----------



## Fernita

I had a similar translation a few months ago and after investigating, I came to the conclusion that:

*mean* means *la media.*
*average* means *el promedio.*

Anyway, my translation was about Maths so I asked some Maths teachers
for help. And they told me that the above words didn´t mean the same.

Though they seem the same they are not.

Hope it helps.


----------



## olivinha

media means *la media.*
average means *el promedio*
Hi Fernita.
I am not sure what you mean (no pun intended  )

I am trying to translate "mean" not "media".

Maybe I should consider them just synonyms (as suggested) and translate just one?

Thanks for your help & saludos desde El Escorial
Olivia


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Maybe I should consider them just synonyms (as suggested) and translate just one?


No! In statistics, mean and average are different concepts. Unfortunately, Portuguese does not make this distinction, but Spanish does:

mean: media
average: promedio

I think this is what Fernita meant to write.

Note: a mean is a kind of average, but not all averages are means. For example, a median is an average, but not a mean.


----------



## Manuel Herman

I'm not agree with outsider, media and promedio in Spanish are the same. It's a little bit confusing because "promedio" is also synonym of "Medidas de Tendencia Central" (median, mode, mean...) but usually when you say "promedio" you are referring to "media".


----------



## olivinha

_No! In statistics, mean and average are different concepts. Unfortunately, Portuguese does not make this distinction, but Spanish does:_
_mean: media_
_average: promedio_

Hi, Outsider! 
So what you are saying is that I should translate as following?

El pronóstico de aeródromo consiste en un mensage conciso de la *media o del promedio* de las condiciones meteorológicas
 
É isso? Obrigada.
Olivia


----------



## Outsider

Manuel Herman said:


> I'm not agree with outsider, media and promedio in Spanish are the same. It's a little bit confusing because "promedio" is also synonym of "Medidas de Tendencia Central" (median, mode, mean...) but usually when you say "promedio" you are referring to "media".


The same thing happens with "average". Most of the time, you are referring to the arithmetic mean when you say it, but not always.



olivinha said:


> Hi, Outsider!
> So what you are saying is that I should translate as following?
> 
> El pronóstico de aeródromo consiste en un mensage conciso de la *media o del promedio* de las condiciones meteorológicas
> 
> É isso? Obrigada.
> Olivia


Sim, é esse o meu conselho.


----------



## olivinha

I got my answer! Thanks everybody for your help. 
You guys are the best. Realmente os melhores!
 
Olivia
_What would I do without you(r help)?_


----------



## Fernita

Outsider said:


> No! In statistics, mean and average are different concepts. Unfortunately, Portuguese does not make this distinction, but Spanish does:
> 
> mean: media
> average: promedio
> 
> I think this is what Fernita meant to write.
> 
> Note: a mean is a kind of average, but not all averages are means. For example, a median is an average, but not a mean.


 
Yes, Outsider, that´s exactly what I meant to write but I was so tired that I didn´t realize I had made a mistake. Thanks.
mean:la media
average: promedio.


----------



## olivinha

Gracias, Fernita, you guys were very helpful yesterday!
Olivia


----------

